# Safestrap stopped working for me?



## PowerBomb (Feb 11, 2012)

Last night I had successfully upgraded to 902, installed Safestrap, got into recovery, switched to safe mode, installed ICS4BIONIC there, ran it all night, no problems. Then I started having some issues with apps closing and stuff, and I saw Dhacker had released a different package for Gapps anyway, so I was going to start over. I go back into recovery, wipe everything on the safe mode, retry ICS ROM, tell phone to reboot, and I get stuck at a black screen with the 4 soft keys lit up. Battery pull is the only way out. Tried this a few times, got stuck at the same point, decided I needed to start over even further back in the process.

So got back into recovery, switched out of safe mode back to my base ROM, loaded that up fine. Went into Safestrap app, uninstalled recovery. Uninstalled the Safestrap apk. Started all over. Installed APK. Installed recovery. Rebooted into recovery. Switched to safe mode. Followed the instructions, formatted /system, installed ZIP for ICS ROM, wiped data/cache, told phone to reboot, and after all that effort, same thing. Black screen, soft keys lit up. Been sitting here like that the entire time I've been typing this, no boot animation ever comes up, nothing.

I don't understand. I've gone from having zero issues and getting ICS running, to now I can't get Safe mode part of Safestrap to boot at all.

Help appreciated.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Try clearing data/cache. You are on the 902 kernals right? I tried ics with the 901 and had the same issues. Had to backtrack to get to 902 rooted

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Also check what version of ICS you downloaded. If its the one built for .902 then it will not run right if you are not on .902.


----------

